

Instant FriendFeed - Notifications and Posting over IM - ca98am79
http://blog.friendfeed.com/2008/11/instant-friendfeed-notifications-and.html

======
paul
Also see
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/friendfeed_nails_im_int...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/friendfeed_nails_im_integratio.php)
[http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/07/friendfeed-goes-where-
twit...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/07/friendfeed-goes-where-twitter-cant-
im/) [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/07/friendfeed-over-im-
kill...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/07/friendfeed-over-im-kill-me-now/)
and <http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10086467-2.html>

~~~
louismg
Also see <http://www.inquisitr.com/7625/friendfeed-gains-im-support/>
[http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/11/friendfeed-launches-
in...](http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/11/friendfeed-launches-instant-
messaging.html) [http://www.costpernews.com/archives/friendfeed-via-im-
twitte...](http://www.costpernews.com/archives/friendfeed-via-im-twitter-
looking-stale/)

